# Stopping SnowMaster from riding up over snow



## parsec (Nov 26, 2019)

So I'm in Denver and we just got hit with the biggest storm in my lifetime. Measured over 28" at my house. The SnowMaster handled it like a champ, though I did make sure to go out multiple times during the storm. But before I could get out for the first time we got about 2" of very heavy, wet snow, which my machine keeps riding up over. I'm wondering what the solution is here. What happens is the front of the machine gets jammed into.... something not sure what.... and stops. The tires then dig down into the snow, lifting the front end higher, until they finally reach pavement and gain traction.

Anyone have any ideas what to do here? Would adding weight to the front help? Has anyone with a SnowMaster tried that, and if so how did you do it? Do I need tire chains so the tires can actually grip the snow? None of this is urgent; I got my driveway cleared. I'm just trying to improve things for next time.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Chains will give you traction to drive the front even higher,

Crawler speed
Weight on the front
Remove the skid shoes when doing the EOD
Cut out part of the sides as to expose the auger more
Buy a Gravely Convertible


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

i think Jlawrence said it all.. my votes.. crawler speed and weight on the front.. the rest mentionned if these fail... ive yet to need to put weights once you get a good crawler speed going.. usually either adjust the shift lever as slow as you can go ( itl make reversing faster.. sometimes too fast, in which case.. cut out an extra slot between the original first.. and neutral ) this makes the machine take smaller bites.. which limits the tendency to rise over snow.. which is usually a sign of going too fast.. if theres a crusty base.. then adding 10-15 pounds of weight on the bucket.. usually keep it chugging thru that crusty bit.. and along with a slower than original crawling speed.. takes care of it all


----------

